# HDMI Cable Special via RAM Electronics



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.ramelectronics.net/renderImage.image?imageName=products/hdmi/cab-hdmi.jpg&width=400&height=300&padding=0[/img]*RAM Electronics* is offering all Home Theater Shack members and visitors a special pricing on their 6' HDMI cable. 


This is their Value Series HDMI 1.3 Cable, Super Speed, Double Shielded Category 2 grade cable.


CLICK HERE Select the 6' cable (part no. CABHDMI6MM) and enter coupon code *htshack08* at checkout.


The sale price with coupon will be $6.95













...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do they take orders and ship to Canada?

EDIT: they do ship to Canada but shipping is $16 so thats out for me. Oh well.


----------

